# Exercise prices/expiry dates for company options



## Kremmen (10 July 2007)

I was wondering whether there's a list of all exercise prices and expiry dates for company-listed options anywhere? The ASX doesn't bother to provide them. (You can look them up by trawling back through all the company announcements to find the original announcement made when each individual option was listed, but that's extremely tedious, especially for options that have been around for a while.)


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 July 2007)

www.stocknessmonster.com

..will give you the expiry date. Not sure where to find the strike price though.


----------



## Kremmen (13 July 2007)

computershare.com.au lists both as part of the header for the stock, but of course that's only useful if the company uses them as their registry. Other registries might do likewise, but that requires knowing which registry the company is with. Rather a mess, just because the ASX doesn't list them.


----------



## sails (13 July 2007)

This might be what you are looking for, Kremmen

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/options/how/library/company_options_versus_etos.htm

If you scroll down the page, it has a paragraph titled "How to find a list of company options"


----------



## macca (14 July 2007)

Hi Sails,

That doesn't show the exercise price either   but at least you can click on the stock code and it comes up.

Kind of weird, when looking at options there are TWO facts required, date and price.

It is not rocket science yet no one shows both for easy reference, it wold be great to be able to print it out and have details available quickly.

A pain in the


----------



## markrmau (14 July 2007)

http://www.afrsmartinvestor.com.au/tools/tables/Terms_of_exercise.pdf


----------



## Kremmen (18 July 2007)

Thanks, markrmau, that's what I was after.

After some more poking around, I found that the SMH stock lookup page includes the exercise price and date for options too, so there's another alternative.


----------



## macca (18 July 2007)

Onya Mark, Bewdy


----------

